# fiamma canopy torn



## tommytli (Apr 15, 2012)

my canopy ripped today at the end near the roller its a fiamma zip 450, will the fiamma repair patches work on the canopy because its right at the end near the zip? the rip hasgone accross the canopy about 6 inches, or do any of you know of a better solution?


----------



## wints (Apr 15, 2012)

Were you by any chance on the C&CC rally at Gibratar Farm ?
Allen


----------



## tommytli (Apr 15, 2012)

wints said:


> Were you by any chance on the C&CC rally at Gibratar Farm ?
> Allen



yes, wow good guess lol did we meet? or did you see the gaffer taping lol


----------



## wints (Apr 15, 2012)

tommytli said:


> yes, wow good guess lol did we meet? or did you see the gaffer taping lol



We were in the Hymer as you entered the rally field.  Your mate, in the other rollerteam, said you'd ripped yours, and came to look at how ours was fixed up / lashed down.  It wasn't as windy lower down where we were, tucked up behind the stewards van, but then again we didn't have quite the view that you did.  

We had a centre strut, and two side panels each with a strut back to the van.  Apart fom the odd flapping all seemed ok, and the awning was out for over two days.

We'll probably be at Bay View in a couple of weeks, expecting more wind, and more great views of the coast from the rally field.

regards
Allen


----------



## tommytli (Apr 15, 2012)

i remember seeing the hymer, it was my own stupid fault, i put the room up but had left the side bars at home,and thought it wasnt to windy and would be ok lol wind got hold and ripped it, that will teach me lol. the view was great though ;-) i think i will just order some off the fiamma repair kit and see if it works


----------



## tommytli (Apr 16, 2012)

ive ordered 2 fiamma awning repair kit plus from johns cross lets hope they work, any advice on the repair will be helpful


----------



## runnach (Apr 17, 2012)

If you get stuck, try brad Europe in Wigan

They repair all the tents for eurocamp and keycamp....they have a couple of workshops in France, I am not sure whether the UK is just admin no doubt they can point you in the right direction

Channa


----------



## tommytli (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks channa,

i got my repair kits to day from johns cross great service as always. unfortunately they are not strong enough to fix a rip at the edge of the canopy  so -£24 and back to the trusty duct tape for now.


----------



## tommytli (Apr 18, 2012)

[No message]


----------

